# RainFurrest 2012: Attention Artist Alley Artists!  Get your WA State Tax ID!



## fritzywolf (Sep 8, 2012)

Just a reminder to any artists planning on drawing or selling merchandise in the RainFurrest Artist Alley, please remember to get your WA State Tax ID number before the convention. This process takes a few days and you won't be able to get in to artist alley if you wait until the convention to do so.

For full artist alley rules, please see the RF website: https://www.rainfurrest.org/2012/artist_alley.php

For your convenience, I've attached a walkthrough below:

How to Register for a Temporary Tax ID:
Don't worry, it's painless, free, and only takes about 5 minutes.

*1.* Go to http://dor.wa.gov/content/doingbusiness/BusinessTypes/Doingbus_tempreg.aspx
*2.* Click *"Register online."*
*3.* Fill out the Temporary Registration form.
_-----a._ *UBI/Tax Registration Number:* Only fill this in if you've been issued one previously.
_-----b._ *Name of Business:* Do NOT enter "Rainfurrest", this is YOUR business name (if you have one).
_-----c._ *Name of Business Owner:* That's you!
_-----d._ *E-mail Address of Person completing this form:* You again, this is the e-mail address they will send your UBI/Tax Registration Number to.
_-----e._ *Business Telephone Number:* Your phone number.
_-----f._ *Type of Business:* Sole owner (unless another is applicable).
_-----g._ *Mailing Address:* Your address, not Rainfurrest's.
_-----h._ *First Date of Event:* 9/27/2012
_-----i._ *Last Date of Event:* 9/30/2012
_-----j._ *Name of Event:* Rainfurrest
_-----k._ *Location of Event:* Seatac, WA
_-----l._ *Type of Goods Sold/Services Provided:* Artwork (unless another is applicable).
*4.* Click *"Submit"*
*5.* Within two business days you should receive an e-mail confirmation message with your UBI/Tax Registration Number. *Remember this number, this is the number we need when you sign up at the con!*
*6.* Within ten business days you should receive your Temporary Tax Registration Certificate/Combined Excise Tax Return in the mail.
*7.* This tax return *must be completed after Rainfurrest and postmarked no later than 10/9/2012*.

Please spread this information to other friends and artists you know who may be interested in the RF Artist Alley.


----------



## Jinxxy (Sep 9, 2012)

That is very helpful!! Thanks for the walkthough


----------

